# Safari/Lion : où est la fenêtre de téléchargement ?



## bertol65 (19 Mars 2012)

Je viens de passer sur Lion suite à l'achat d'un Imac.
Je découvre Lion et ses désagréments. 
Où est la fenêtre de téléchargement de Safari ?
Quand je veux faire un téléchargement une espèce de boussole grisée symbolisant Safari part et disparait sur le bord droit de la fenêtre.
Y en a marre de ces changements d'Os. A chaque on passe de heures à toit régler !!!
Je ne sais pas non plus où sont les mails que j'avais sauvegardés sur mon ancien système.
Merci.


----------



## Keikoku (19 Mars 2012)

bertol65 a dit:


> Y en a marre de ces changements d'Os. A chaque on passe de heures à toit régler !!!
> Je ne sais pas non plus où sont les mails que j'avais sauvegardés sur mon ancien système.
> Merci.



Il suffit de ne pas s'énerver 

Regarde en haut à droite de ton safari. Tu as une petite icone avec une fleche dans un rond, qui pointe vers le bas.

Clique dessus et tu verras tes téléchargements


----------



## bertol65 (19 Mars 2012)

Je n'ai pas ça. Juste les flèches pour passer en mode pleine écran et juste en dessous un + pour ouvrir un nouvel onglet.


----------



## Keikoku (19 Mars 2012)

OOOPS:

EDIT: 

En fait c'est: 

Présentation => Personaliser la barre d'outils => et la tu glisses l'icone téléchargement dans ta barre...

Désolé pour l'edit!


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mars 2012)

Et dans Safari : menu Fenêtre / Téléchargement ?


----------



## bertol65 (19 Mars 2012)

L'icône téléchargement ne m'est pas proposée et pour Ly54 dans fenêtre j'ai Activité mais plus Téléchargements comme dans Snow !!!


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2012)

Ça ne sert vraiment à rien de s'énerver ni d'appuyer _n_ fois sur le point d'exclamation... 

Il y a une aide dans Safari, comme dans plein d'autres logiciels. En tapant "téléchargement" dans la fenêtre d'aide, tu devrais trouver comment faire [mon système étant en anglais, j'ai tapé "downloads" et ça m'a donné l'indication voulue].

edit: après un test sur une session en français, il suffit de taper "télé" pour avoir la réponse.


----------



## Keikoku (19 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> edit: après un test sur une session en français, il suffit de taper "télé" pour avoir la réponse.



Je ne peux m'emoêcher d'intervenir pour souligner ton professionalisme et ton engagement sur ce site. merci bompi ^^ (Ouais j'avoue ça ressemble à de la léche, mais c'en est pas.)


----------



## subsole (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 


 Source => Fonctionnalités de Safari
_Découvrez les quelque 250 fonctionnalités inédites de Safari._




> Fenêtre Téléchargements
> 
> Lorsque vous téléchargez des fichiers dans Safari, une flèche apparaît à la droite du champ de recherche intelligent pour vous montrer la progression de votre téléchargement. Vous pouvez aussi l'utiliser pour suspendre, reprendre ou annuler un téléchargement. Vous pouvez également effacer des téléchargements de la liste ou les visualiser dans le Finder.
> Glisser-déposer des
> ...


----------



## bertol65 (19 Mars 2012)

C'est quoi l'intérêt de changer ce genre de détails dans une appli ?
Autre chose, j'ai beau définir une page d'accueil dans Safari celui s'obstine à m'ouvrir au démarrage la dernière page ouverte avant d'avoir quitté Safari.


----------



## subsole (19 Mars 2012)

bertol65 a dit:


> C'est quoi l'intérêt de changer ce genre de détails dans une appli ?
> Autre chose, j'ai beau définir une page d'accueil dans Safari celui s'obstine à m'ouvrir au démarrage la dernière page ouverte avant d'avoir quitté Safari.



RTFM 

Sur Lion, pour qu'un logiciel ne s'ouvre pas comme à sa dernière utilisation, il faut le quitter 
avec le touches _ atl cmd q_
Avec un "simple" _cmd q_ il s'ouvre comme à sa dernière utilisation.


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2012)

Je pense qu'il faudrait que tu te renseignes sur les nouveautés neuves de Lion...

Tu as une option générale (section Générale des préférences systèmes) de conservation de l'état des applications. Lorsqu'on les relance, elles se retrouvent supposément dans le même état que lors de leur arrêt. Si cette option est cochée, il "suffit" de quitter l'application avec _alt+command+q_ pour que le contexte ne soit pas sauvegardé.
Si cette option est décochée, tes ennuis seront terminés. Mais tu pourras quand même enregistrer l'état courant d'une application en quittant avec _alt+command+q_ au lieu de _command-q_.

Résumons-nous :


option cochée : 
_alt-command-q_ ne conserve pas le contexte
_command-q_ conserve le contexte

option décochée :
_alt-command-q_ conserve le contexte
_command-q_ ne conserve pas le contexte


----------



## bertol65 (19 Mars 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.
Moi je voulais juste un ordi neuf pas tout un système à réapprendre.


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2012)

Tu vas vite t'habituer à ça. C'est plutôt du côté de la transition de Spaces à Mission Control que c'est délicat [là, il n'y a ni choix ni options...]


----------



## subsole (19 Mars 2012)

Si tu veux  te débarrasser de la fonction "Reprise" , jette un oeil par là ====> http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/desactiver-la-reouverture-des-applications-au-demarrage-1019762.html

Avant, je te conseille de prendre un peu de recul, Lion change pas mal nos petites habitudes. Dépoussière tes charentaises ^^.
Au début ça déroute un peu, c'est une sorte de "mini switch".


----------



## bertol65 (19 Mars 2012)

C'est quoi Mission Control ?


----------



## subsole (19 Mars 2012)

bertol65 a dit:


> C'est quoi Mission Control ?



_Mission Control réunit Exposé, Dashboard, Spaces et apps plein écran pour vous ménager un lieu unique à partir duquel vous pourrez voir et parcourir tout ce qui tourne sur votre Mac_.====> http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/whats-new/mission-control.html

Je trouve cette fonction super, c'est pour moi beaucoup mieux que sur SL et ses prédécesseurs.


----------



## Atlantique (7 Mai 2012)

La fenêtre de téléchargement n'existe plus en tant que telle et le raccourcis n'apparaît pas tant qu'un chargement n'a pas déjà eu lieu.
De plus, l'affichage ne reste pas permanent.
J'avais pris l'habitude de glisser directement certains liens sur cette fenêtre de téléchargement: c'était pratique entre autre pour les photos: cliquer glisser sur la vignette et la photo grand format était téléchargée sans avoir à l'ouvrir. Mais ici au bout d'un ou deux glissé, la fenêtre se referme.
Encore une fonctionnalité de perdue.


----------

